
Net-glimpse: A little tool for network traffic visualization - madsen954
https://github.com/kristian-lange/net-glimpse/blob/master/README.md
======
lqdc13
Why not just create a GraphML, GDF or GEXF file and load it into Gephi[1]?

Seems way simpler and that program has all kinds of algorithms that lets you
visualize graphs. If you want to show the graph to someone else, stream it or
make a webm.

I guess the only limitation is it would be tough to do it on live data.

[1] [https://gephi.org/](https://gephi.org/)

~~~
fulafel
You could do interactive view options / drill down with this that needs on the
fly reanalysis of the traffic. Doing it all beforehand and generating all
possible graph data "just in case" gets too expensive fast.

A simple example would be showing desired protocol level details via the
Wireshark XML output stuff.

~~~
lqdc13
You can do all those things in Gephi. Just give each node/edge those
attributes and you can filter/query by them.

You can very much show desired protocol level details - just convert Wireshark
XML to one of the common graph formats and load that.

~~~
fulafel
So how to address the graph size problem?

------
scierama
Nice tool, it reminds me of
[http://etherape.sourceforge.net/](http://etherape.sourceforge.net/)

------
RandyRanderson
Very nice. Jung has some pretty good java vis libs.

------
timwaagh
i remember making this kind of tool for a major telecommunications firm. it
was a good project for me as a junior.

------
xmichael99
Got as far as requires Java... It's sad but running Java ducks, every time I
need to use idrac to a Dell server it really is a nightmare...

~~~
jsiepkes
It's Java's fault Dell wrote a crappy program in it?

